# 15 acres in St Louis county Missouri for $159,900



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

The only thing I have to do with this house is I live on the next street over on a 3 acre farm. It is 15 acres on a private road. We are 2 miles from where the Missouri river dumps into the Mississippi river., it's pretty rural around there but right here we are kind of surrounded by a town of 20,000. Actually it is in unincorporated St Louis county, Mo (low taxes), but the area around here is called Spanish Lake. We are 20 minutes from downtown, 3 minutes from the highway in a city of 3 million. It won't be for very many people, but it has been sitting empty for almost a year now, and 15 acres for $160k seems like a bargain to me, they might even take less at this point. At the very least it is something new to look at.

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/845-Saeger-Ln_Saint-Louis_MO_63138_M78097-50354?row=2

Have a nice day.


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

Here is more on Spanish Lake. http://www.spanishlakemo.org/


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh yeah there is also another house for sale on the corner 1.5 acres, with a huge barn. 80k
http://www.cbgundaker.com/property/details/117111/MLS-14013313/11742-Eckert-St-Louis-MO-63138.aspx


----------



## GeneMO (Dec 8, 2014)

You can buy 80 acres here in Central MO. for that amount. I know it is all location. Glad I inherited my farms.


Gene


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

GeneMO said:


> You can buy 80 acres here in Central MO. for that amount. I know it is all location. Glad I inherited my farms.
> 
> 
> Gene


I grew up in Fulton and Millersburg, I used to live there, used to. Half my relatives who still live there drive to St Louis, 2 hours, for their jobs.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

15 acres here-all tillable/no buildings=$70,000


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

How about 18 acres, 7 miles from town, blacktop road $18,000.?
http://www.smith-company.com/vacantland.html


----------

